# Limes von Sulzbach nach Mosbach



## gerald_ruis (10. Juli 2007)

Hallo Zusammen,

am Wochenende war bei uns der Limes von Sulzbach nach Mosbach fällig.
Das waren 92 km und 1300 hm (ohne Rückreise)
Wer Lust auf den Bericht hat (inkl. GPS & Google-Map Daten), guckst du *HIER*

















Viel Spass beim Lesen


----------



## kraichgauer (10. Juli 2007)

Hallo ! 

Toller Bericht von einer schönen Tour. Wenn die bescheidene Heimreise
nicht wäre könnte man direkt Lust bekommen die Tour in umgekehrter
Richtung zu fahren. Teilstrecken hab  ich schon abgeradelt  und der Trail 
nach Neckarburken hat mir auch gut gefallen.
Also vielleicht doch mal nach ner anderen Lösung zur Heimreise suchen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Basser (27. März 2008)

Moin!

Cooler Bericht! Die tour werd ich wohl mal fahren wenns mal EEEEENNNDDDLIIIICH Frühling wird , blos in die andere Richtung  (wohne in Mosbach).

Toll dass man mal ne schöne Tour hier in der Umgebung findet, bin stark auf der Suche 

grüßle


----------

